# Favorite Concerto for Orchestra.



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm new, so I apologize if this has been a thread before.
Outside of the symphony, the CFO, is my favorite orchrestral form. I am not asking for BEST, because, IMO, best of anything, unless it's a race of some kind, is too hard and probably much too subjective. Also, if you can name a recording you like w/this composer's concerto or the conductor you like, great.

Mine would be; Bartok's CFO. IMO, his, kind of set the standard by which all of this medium is judged. My favorite recording of this(I have 4)is an old RCA Victor Reissure of Fritz Reiner, conducting the Chicago Sym. Orch..
There might be better recordings w/better sound quality but this one does it for me. Exquisite performance.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Now let me see...Much as I love the Bartok CfO (and there's nothing wrong with the recording you have - it may be old, but it's still up there with the best), my favourite CfO's at the moment would have to be Lutoslawski and Gerhard.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My favorite is Bartók's of course. My co-favorite recordings are Boulez/NYPO and Fricsay/RIAS. Both about a half-century old, in OK sound. Listened to the Karajan/BPO (a DG LP) day before yesterday; the sound is good, but there is _nothing else_.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(never mind ...)


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

techniquest said:


> Now let me see...Much as I love the Bartok CfO (and there's nothing wrong with the recording you have - it may be old, but it's still up there with the best), my favourite CfO's at the moment would have to be Lutoslawski and Gerhard.


No, there is nothing wrong w/the Reiner recording. Just wanted those who haven't heard that is an old recoreding and the reissue is old as well, so they could buy or listen w/that in mind.


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Elliott Carter. (Bernstein 1970 recording.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've just acquired the Kodaly concerto for orchestra, but I haven't heard enough of it to compare it to the Bartok. I've never been that thrilled with the Bartok to be honest.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> I've just acquired the Kodaly concerto for orchestra, but I haven't heard enough of it to compare it to the Bartok. I've never been that thrilled with the Bartok to be honest.


Well, to be very honest, neither am I. However, his 'Concerto for Orchestra', I am very enthrallrd by. Esp. the recording of Reiner on the old RCA, as I said earlier.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Bartók CfO is my favorite, also with Reiner and CSO. Lutoslawski's one comes next.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Casella has a very nice _Concerto for Orchestra_ as does Holmboe and Hindemith. My vote goes to Lutoslawski by default.  Like Weston, I have never been too impressed with Bartok's _Concerto for Orchestra_. I'm more into early and mid-period Bartok.


----------

